# Seriously? WTF goes through peoples head?



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly this bloke is a full on d!ckhead!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382971/Man-shot-cat-eye-catapult-leaving-needing-surgery-removed-jailed.html

@Ashcrapper don't click the link you won't like it!!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing.

Off to the crematorium with him pls.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Fcukin cvnt.... :gun_bandana:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad I am not the only one who thinks he deserve severe punishment!!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gab said:


> Fcukin cvnt.... :gun_bandana:


^^

Too many sick people these days...


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

as i always say, these people should have the same thing done back to them the fvckin' pr1ck!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

They should actually keep a close watch on people that intentionally injure/kill animals for they usually progress to do worse things.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

ffs

if I caught this scum bag doing this to any cat , let alone my own , im actually quite scared what I might do


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

So what?

Cats are useless animals anyway.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

And he had a defence lawayer... Lol what is there to defend? The guys is a complete cu*t!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


the same could be argued of yourself.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


Oi don't start in this thread aswell

That's your opinion was there really any need?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


Bro you serious?!

If so you clearly don't have a cat, they're amazing and so much better than dogs.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

And to think that this pillock was out shooting at rabbits beforehand, probably leaving them injured as opposed to actually killing them for their meat.

His day will hopefully come when someone passionate about cats catches up with him.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


Stop being a pr!ck mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gab said:


> Stop being a pr!ck mate


I think he is cool and edgy. he just doesn't give a **** man


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Gab said:


> Stop being a pr!ck mate


Eh? Explain how cats aren't useless animals then?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Eh? Explain how cats aren't useless animals then?


Just stop it now we don't need a 14 page running commentary on why cats are or are not useless!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Just stop it now we don't need a 14 page running commentary on why cats are or are not useless!


and how poke never even said they was useless :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Poke said:


> Eh? Explain how cats aren't useless animals then?


What sort of response is that??? Why are they useless??

I'm an animal lover mate, they deserve no cruelty inflicted on them...


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Bro you serious?!
> 
> If so you clearly don't have a cat, they're amazing and so much better than dogs.


Ive had 3 cats.

You buy them, feed them, water them. And all they do is come in and out as they please rub their ass against your leg every now and then and have no emotion or gratitude towards humans who look after them unlike dogs and pigs.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> and how poke never even said they was useless :lol:


And how he doesn't really know what a cat is just knows of one so couldn't possibly comment on if they are or not


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Ive had 3 cats.
> 
> You buy them, feed them, water them. And all they do is come in and out as they please rub their ass against your leg every now and then and have no emotion or gratitude towards humans who look after them unlike dogs and pigs.


I have 3 and one visitor


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i would kick every tooth out of that little scumbags head. hate ppl cruel to animals. cant stand ppl evn killing spiders.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> And how he doesn't really know what a cat is just knows of one so couldn't possibly comment on if they are or not


incorrect :laugh:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Gab said:


> What sort of response is that??? Why are they useless??
> 
> I'm an animal lover mate, they deserve no cruelty inflicted on them...


You didnt answer my question.

You told me to stop being a pr!ck when all I said is that cats are useless.. so you must think they are not useless, so I asked you how they are not useless..... pretty simple. Unless you saying "stop being a pr**k" is just your way of saying hello and unrelated to my cat comment?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

D3RF said:


> i would kick every tooth out of that little scumbags head. hate ppl cruel to animals. cant stand ppl evn killing spiders.


Do @[email protected] and dysons count ?? ;D


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> incorrect :laugh:


Well I never even said that anyways pmsl!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> and how poke never even said they was useless :lol:


I never deny my original comment, I put straight what people have added in in between when they can no longer think of anything to argue against it. 2 pages on it will be "Poke your a cnut how can you say cats arent allowed penises"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Eh? Explain how cats aren't useless animals then?


farmers use cats to stop keep rat populations down which stops health problems, contamination, waste damage to the property. now **** off and troll somewhere else.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> You told me to stop being a pr!ck when all I said is that cats are useless.. so you must think they are not useless, so I asked you how they are not useless..... pretty simple. Unless you saying "stop being a pr**k" is just your way of saying hello and unrelated to my cat comment?


Excellent at catching vermin. So you sir are incorrect :thumb:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I never even said that anyways pmsl!!


 :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Poke said:


> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> You told me to stop being a pr!ck when all I said is that cats are useless.. so you must think they are not useless, so I asked you how they are not useless..... pretty simple. Unless you saying "stop being a pr**k" is just your way of saying hello and unrelated to my cat comment?


The reason for my response was your comment of "so what", as if you agreed with the cvnt that shot the cat.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Do @[email protected] and dysons count ?? ;D


no that wudnt count imo cos the wee spidey wud still be alive and crawl back out.. lol. just chuck em out the window if they bother u 

im a firm believer in money spiders ,and also, u **** with a spider, u gunna lose money.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> Ive had 3 cats.
> 
> You buy them, feed them, water them. And all they do is come in and out as they please rub their ass against your leg every now and then and have no emotion or gratitude towards humans who look after them unlike dogs and pigs.


Man... your cats sound like assholes!!!

Mine is lovely, she is very grateful and greets me when I come home from work with cuddles and purring.

The rest of the day she chills out at home entertaining herself or following me around if I'm home... and she talks lots too 

Yeah, my cat rocks!!!

Dogs are just depressing, so needy and clingy and waiting for approval... f*ck that!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oi don't start in this thread aswell
> 
> That's your opinion was there really any need?


If I'm with people and they are openly talking about turkish delight and how nice it is I wont sit their and say nothing I will say "It tastes like sh!t"

If them people dont agree with that, or dont like it, then its their problem not mine.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Excellent at catching vermin. *So you sir an incorrect * :thumb:


correct :thumbup1:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Gab said:


> The reason for my response was your comment of "so what", as if you agreed with the cvnt that shot the cat.


Never agreed to anything, I expressed I didnt care ("so what") and explained why (Because cats are useless)

Same reason I don't care if someone shoots a fox....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> correct :thumbup1:


I have Tears now lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Never agreed to anything, I expressed I didnt care ("so what") and explained why (Because cats are useless)
> 
> Same reason I don't care if someone shoots a fox....


My opinion is your opinions are useless is that the same thing then??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Do @[email protected] and dysons count ?? ;D


That wasn't a spider! It was a monster sent by the devil to eat me and my children in the night! :crying:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That wasn't a spider! It was a monster sent by the devil to eat me and my children in the night! :crying:


Lol pmsl lol x


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Man... your cats sound like assholes!!!
> 
> Mine is lovely, she is very grateful and greets me when I come home from work with cuddles and purring.
> 
> ...


She isn't greatful (no cats are), she just wants wants you to stroke her furry ass.

My cats were just normal cats, yours sounds the same as them really, useless.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> She isn't greatful (no cats are), she just wants wants you to stroke her furry ass.
> 
> My cats were just normal cats, yours sounds the same as them really, useless.


you purposely ignoring mine and Jays post?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> My opinion is your opinions are useless is that the same thing then??


No because that doesn't make any sense. An opinion has no purpose and isnt an object, its an opinion, if something has no purpose and isnt an object it cant be useless.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> No because that doesn't make any sense. An opinion has no purpose and isnt an object, its an opinion, if something has no purpose and isnt an object it cant be useless.


Incorrect

Your opinion serves no actual purpose


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> farmers use cats to stop keep rat populations down which stops health problems, contamination, waste damage to the property. now **** off and troll somewhere else.


Rat traps were invented some time ago and work very well, no need for cats just an excuse, rats can also kill cats... and allot of rats carry diseases which the cat will catch and then die (genuine no BS fact). Not a very good investment, rat trap allot cheaper.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Incorrect
> 
> Your opinion serves no actual purpose


You replied "incorrect" to my post, but then in the same reply you agreed with what I said lol...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

You don't get to pick what defines something being useful. If it makes its owners happy then that's a use. You could say lot of people are useless too, doesn't mean it's okay to poke their eyes out.

So please stop typing about this subject you dirty troll whore


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Excellent at catching vermin. So you sir are incorrect :thumb:


Traps are cheaper, cats are useless


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Poke said:


> If I'm with people and they are openly talking about turkish delight and how nice it is I wont sit their and say nothing I will say "It tastes like sh!t"
> 
> If them people dont agree with that, or dont like it, then its their problem not mine.


Or you could try just pushing the back button instead ??? If theres a thread about football i'll just come out of it, not go in just to post "football is sh!t"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Rat traps were invented some time ago and work very well, no need for cats just an excuse, rats can also kill cats... and allot of rats carry diseases which the cat will catch and then die (genuine no BS fact). Not a very good investment, rat trap allot cheaper.


baffling why they are still used then isnt it over the cheaper/better alternative you put forward. guess you clearly know better though eh


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Traps are cheaper, cats are useless


But that's an alternative method, the fact still stands that cats are in fact, useful for catching vermin. Yet again, you sir are incorrect :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Or you could try just pushing the back button instead ??? If theres a thread about football i'll just come out of it, not go in just to post "football is sh!t"


he just likes to pointlessly argue over anything for the sake of it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> incorrect :laugh:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> You don't get to pick what defines something being useful. If it makes its owners happy then that's a use. You could say lot of people are useless too, doesn't mean it's okay to poke their eyes out.
> 
> So please stop typing about this subject you dirty troll whore


Humans arent useless, whether a single human or some humans are useless is irrelevant and doesnt correlate to me saying cats as an animal (not a single cat) are useless.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> he just likes to pointlessly argue over anything for the sake of it


Cant you just fire you death ray on the moon and blow his house up ?? Or cant you get near it for free bread


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Humans arent useless, whether a single human or some humans are useless is irrelevant and doesnt correlate to me saying cats as an animal (not a single cat) are useless.


Cats are also used as a food source in some countries, so yet another use. Again, your wrong :thumb: Go on, give up, this is far too easy :thumb:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Or you could try just pushing the back button instead ??? If theres a thread about football i'll just come out of it, not go in just to post "football is sh!t"


Thats your decision, whether its a forum, a cafe, a pub, if people are talking about something then ill say what I think about it...


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

we are talking about some cun.t here who shot a cat for no reason.

cats, useless or not there is no reason for it.

So poke, go fuk off


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Cant you just fire you death ray on the moon and blow his house up ?? Or cant you get near it for free bread


didnt get bread mate, sent meat :lol: very nice might I add too, impressed


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> baffling why they are still used then isnt it over the cheaper/better alternative you put forward. guess you clearly know better though eh


Same reason old fisherman use old fishing rods, they work, but not as well as the new ones, old farmers just dont want to change their ways, fair enough. I happen to know a farmer and he uses traps, no useless cats.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Poke said:


> Thats your decision, whether its a forum, a cafe, a pub, if people are talking about something then ill say what I think about it...


Do you not think that makes you a argumentative bellend though ?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Or you could try just pushing the back button instead ??? If theres a thread about football i'll just come out of it, not go in just to post "football is sh!t"


to be fair though I think if there was a thread called 'I love poke', i'd probably go in just to say I think the blokes a cvnt


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

noongains said:


> we are talking about some cun.t here who shot a cat for no reason.
> 
> cats, useless or not there is no reason for it.
> 
> So poke, go fuk off


Don't bite, Poke loves a biter :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Same reason old fisherman use old fishing rods, they work, but not as well as the new ones, old farmers just dont want to change their ways, fair enough. I happen to know a farmer and he uses traps, no useless cats.


you have just negated your whole argument there with the "they work" comment. by this very definition they are useful you bellend


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> didnt get bread mate, sent meat :lol: very nice might I add too, impressed


Does your cat like the meat ? Lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> She isn't greatful (no cats are), she just wants wants you to stroke her furry ass.
> 
> My cats were just normal cats, yours sounds the same as them really, useless.


Haha we could go back and forth on if she is or isn't grateful, but I like the fact that shes playful all the time so I'll take it as her being grateful.

Oh and mine isn't useless we had a little mouse in our kitchen a while back and now we don't as she dealt with it

As far as I'm concerned shes earned her keep


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Same reason old fisherman use old fishing rods, they work, but not as well as the new ones, old farmers just dont want to change their ways, fair enough. I happen to know a farmer and he uses traps, no useless cats.


You know farmers and robbing drug dealing bast4rds!!! You know a wide array of people!!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> But that's an alternative method, the fact still stands that cats are in fact, useful for catching vermin. Yet again, you sir are incorrect :thumb:


If there is an alternative to a problem which is allot cheaper and more convenient and readily available, it renders the other option useless in comparison.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sick sick bastard, I dont know how anyone can do that to an animal for fun.

My 2 cats are awesome, just can't imagine how I would feel if someone did that to them.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> You know farmers and robbing drug dealing bast4rds!!! You know a wide array of people!!!


Start a thread on the Monarchy and the cvnt will know the queen


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Cats are also used as a food source in some countries, so yet another use. Again, your wrong :thumb: Go on, give up, this is far too easy :thumb:


Thats because they are so useless the only thing they dan do with them is eat them, I never said a *dead *cat is useless LOL


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> If there is an alternative to a problem which is allot cheaper and more convenient and readily available, it renders the other option useless in comparison.


Go on, please inform me of how this makes a cat 'useless' as there are alternative :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> to be fair though I think if there was a thread called 'I love poke', i'd probably go in just to say I think the blokes a cvnt


Correct


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Do you not think that makes you a argumentative bellend though ?


No because I never argue outside this forum, people at face value laugh and disagree or share their own different opinion, they dont argue about it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Humans arent useless, whether a single human or some humans are useless is irrelevant and doesnt correlate to me saying cats as an animal (not a single cat) are useless.


It correlates perfectly well. Doesn't matter about quantity, just because something is useless it doesn't mean bad treatment is a so what scenario.

Plus what's useless to one isn't necessarily useless to another.

I think the true story here is that you tried having sex with a cat and it rejected you. Don't hold grudges


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Poke said:


> *No because I never argue outside this forum*, people at face value laugh and disagree or share their own different opinion, they dont argue about it.


I bet you dont :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You know farmers and robbing drug dealing bast4rds!!! You know a wide array of people!!!


Farmers who own lots of private land and drug dealers/robbing bastards arent actually that far apart *at all*...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly this bloke is a full on d!ckhead!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382971/Man-shot-cat-eye-catapult-leaving-needing-surgery-removed-jailed.html
> 
> @Ashcrapper don't click the link you won't like it!!


Yep there's some right w*nker nutcases about, i'm more a dog man but don't agree to hurting animals for no reason, unless of course they're going to end up on your bbq of course.

It would've been sweet karma if what happened on @mills91 gif happened to this guy


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Thats because they are so useless the only thing they dan do with them is eat them, I never said a *dead *cat is useless LOL


Ok, another use for cats. Lions are cats and they remove the weak from a pack or a herd which reduces disease and strengthens future offspring. Another use for cats :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

My cat also catches and kills spiders which I'm rather glad she does considering I have arachnophobia


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Go on, please inform me of how this makes a cat 'useless' as there are alternative :lol:


Because it then has no use to you when the alternative is cheaper, works better ect. rendering it useless.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Big game cats useless too?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Because it then has no use to you when the alternative is cheaper, works better ect. rendering it useless.


It still a use, whether the best one or not :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Correct


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> It correlates perfectly well. Doesn't matter about quantity, just because something is useless it doesn't mean bad treatment is a so what scenario.
> 
> Plus what's useless to one isn't necessarily useless to another.
> 
> I think the true story here is that you tried having sex with a cat and it rejected you. Don't hold grudges


Nope, comparing 1 or some humans being useless to cats as an animal useless does not correlate.

What would correlate with what I said is saying humans are useless, but of course this is incorrect.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> It still a use, whether the best one or not :lol:


oh no. poke has defined what being useful is. if there is a better alternative to something then its rendered useless. take walking for example, useless. lot quicker in a car


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


And you sir are a useless human being.

Que the usual 'incorrect' comeback.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Because it then has no use to you when the alternative is cheaper, works better ect. rendering it useless.


But if you already have the cat (which is useless at this point) and you end up with a vermin infestation, does it not make financial sense to allow the cat to rid you of these vermin, thus giving it a use? But then that makes a useless cat useful, which is bl00dy confusing :tongue:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> My cat also catches and kills spiders which I'm rather glad she does considering I have arachnophobia


They're not so scary after you've taked a sh*tload of E's and acid


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate Animal cruelty with passion. What has the poor things done to Humans? They are vulnerable and innocent.

I love animals more than some humans anyday.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Ok, another use for cats. Lions are cats and they remove the weak from a pack or a herd which reduces disease and strengthens future offspring. Another use for cats :thumb:


Explain to me how this is usefull for humans?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

STOP FEEDING THE FVCKING TROLL.

I'm getting tren range and I'm natty :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> It still a use, whether the best one or not :lol:


Its use less


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I hate Animal cruelty with passion. What has the poor things done to Humans? They are vulnerable and innocent.
> 
> I love animals more than some humans anyday.


I couldnt handle being a vegetarian, whats it like?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if its worth everyone putting him on the ignore list then he wouldn't be able to quote or reply to our posts


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> They're not so scary after you've taked a sh*tload of E's and acid


I'm actually fascinated by them and have seen a few documentaries and they are quite cool.

But if it isn't in a vivarium or on TV/picture I don't want to see it in real life and especially not in my house.... they don't pay rent!

Taking some acid would just mess me up, my trip would be a scarier version of 8 legged freaks!!! :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Its use less


No no no it's useless it's all one word


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Explain to me how this is usefull for humans?


Explain to me where you said stated you were only talking about useful to humans? Also, take the people who hunt the same packs or herds, if they were to spend their time hunting a sick animal which turned out to be useless for food through sickness (contaminated meat, poor meat yield) then this would have been a waste of their time. So the lion (cat) has provided a service, thus making it useful. Useful old cats.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Nope, comparing 1 or some humans being useless to cats as an animal useless does not correlate.
> 
> What would correlate with what I said is saying humans are useless, but of course this is incorrect.


The only necessary correlation is the concept ('so what' because it's useless). It doesn't need to correlate in terms of quantity as that's an irrelevant point for this argument. Although you'll come back and say incorrect, it doesn't mean it actually is.

For someone who's had so much practice at 'debating' you're incredibly bad at it :lol: not sure whether you're trolling, got some sort of delusion that you are a superior knowledge database, or you're just really stupid


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gab said:


> Fcukin cvnt.... :gun_bandana:


simple


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> The only necessary correlation is the concept ('so what' because it's useless). It doesn't need to correlate in terms of quantity as that's an irrelevant point for this argument. Although you'll come back and say incorrect, it doesn't mean it actually is.
> 
> For someone who's had so much practice at 'debating' you're incredibly bad at it :lol: not sure whether you're trolling, got some sort of delusion that you are a superior knowledge database, or you're just really stupid


At the end of the day your reply to my comment contained a comparison that was irrelevant to what I said.

I dont know how me simply saying "So what, cats are useless" makes you think I have a delusion that Im a superior knowledge database?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> The only necessary correlation is the concept ('so what' because it's useless). It doesn't need to correlate in terms of quantity as that's an irrelevant point for this argument. Although you'll come back and say incorrect, it doesn't mean it actually is.
> 
> *For someone who's had so much practice at 'debating' you're incredibly bad at it * :lol: * not sure whether you're trolling, got some sort of delusion that you are a superior knowledge database, or you're just really stupid*


fair summary


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> At the end of the day your reply to my comment contained a comparison that was irrelevant to what I said.
> 
> I dont know how me simply saying "So what, cats are useless" makes you think I have a delusion that Im a superior knowledge database?


No it didn't. On an individual basis it was a accurate comparison. It's you who's fixated on generalisation.

This adds to the other 1000 arguments you've had. Always with your 'facts', 'incorrect' and belief that you can pick definitions.

Although, as you have now changed it to useless to humans, please explain...

Providing happiness is a use yes? Cats provide some people with happiness yes? Making them useful to that person then yes?

Deliberately condescending as I like to fight troll with troll


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

How is Poke a 'glorious beacon of light'? He's a glorious beacon of something that rhymes with light and starts with S


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> No it didn't. On an individual database it was a accurate comparison. It's you who's fixated on generalisation.
> 
> This adds to the other 1000 arguments you've had. Always with your 'facts', 'incorrect' and belief that you can pick definitions.
> 
> ...


Yes it did.

Comparing me saying "cats are useless" to "*some* humans are useless" Is irrelevant. I said cats (the animals with four legs) are useless, not a small portion of them.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> I said cats (the animals with four legs) are useless, not a small portion of them.


Now im confused, iv gave you 3 uses for them but you still say they are useless, whats going on?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Yes it did.
> 
> Comparing me saying "cats are useless" to "*some* humans are useless" Is irrelevant. I said cats (the animals with four legs) are useless, not a small portion of them.


By definition, if all cats are useless then a small portion of them are also useless, as they are ALL useless :lol:

Again, the point is about an individual basis, which seems to be out of your grasp.

I like the strategic ignoring of my final point, which you have no reply to that can fit your argument and make sense


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't understand violence towards and animal/person that won't/can't retaliate. Just makes you a pu$$y to

Be honest! Go fire a catapult at a bouncer and see how you get on. Bellend


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

****ing hell guys, you know your life is heading in the wrong direction when you spend Friday night on here arguing about the many uses of cats.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Poke said:


> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> You told me to stop being a pr!ck when all I said is that cats are useless.. so you must think they are not useless, so I asked you how they are not useless..... pretty simple. Unless you saying "stop being a pr**k" is just your way of saying hello and unrelated to my cat comment?


They catch mice


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Now im confused, iv gave you 3 uses for them but you still say they are useless, whats going on?


I am diagnosing our poke with an attentional bias toward things that fit his argument


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr_Socko said:


> ****ing hell guys, you know your life is heading in the wrong direction when you spend Friday night on here arguing about the many uses of cats.


I missed the last train to town whilst busy writing a reply to poke  haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Xbigdave79 said:


> They catch mice


yes but he has already pointed out you could hire pest control to do that instead therefore cats are useless.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> Don't understand violence towards and animal/person that won't/can't retaliate. Just makes you a pu$$y to
> 
> Be honest! Go fire a catapult at a bouncer and see how you get on. Bellend


FFs, i hated the program "neighbors" as well but that's no reason to blind the poor dog










The heathen witch that was Mrs Mangle on the other hand...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG!!!

I've now got what can only be described as a "Poke headache"!!!

@Poke cats are lovely. I said so. The end


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Cake everybody loves cake


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Cake everybody loves cake


Cream, weed or man cake? :rolleye:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Cake everybody loves cake


Incorrect. Cake is useless because carrots are healthier and cheaper.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> FFs, i hated the program "neighbors" as well but that's no reason to blind the poor dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't watch neighbours pal I've got a penis.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> I didn't watch neighbours pal I've got a penis.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Incorrect. Cake is useless because carrots are healthier and cheaper.


F u ck healthier and cheaper

What about parfait everybody love parfait


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

1manarmy said:


> I didn't watch neighbours pal I've got a penis.


shame you missed out ogling the really fit women in it.

Beth, I can't even begin to think how many wanks I had over her. Not literally sadly


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> I didn't watch neighbours pal I've got a penis.


Which is precisely why you need to watch it.

The girls are way hotter than any brit soap!

:lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I've now got what can only be described as a "Poke headache"!!!
> 
> @Poke cats are lovely. I said so. The end




Does this help


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> Cream, weed or man cake? :rolleye:


I don't care!!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> F u ck healthier and cheaper
> 
> What about parfait everybody love parfait


Umm sorry but I said incorrect? As the leading authority on what is useful and useless, I think I would know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> View attachment 131838
> 
> 
> Does this help


Awww it really does. Look at his little face. Thank you


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Umm sorry but I said incorrect? As the leading authority on what is useful and useless, I think I would know.


Again everyone loves shrek


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> ****ing hell guys, you know your life is heading in the wrong direction when you spend Friday night on here arguing about the many uses of cats.


Hahaha, genuine laughed out loud reading that!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Yep there's some right w*nker nutcases about, i'm more a dog man but don't agree to hurting animals for no reason, unless of course they're going to end up on your bbq of course.
> 
> It would've been sweet karma if what happened on @mills91 gif happened to this guy


I'd love to take the credit for that beauty but it was someone else that posted it haha. When I first saw it I cried.

Think it was @resten


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Awww it really does. Look at his little face. Thank you


As I said the other day jojo, im not a cat person, generally they attack me for no given reason! But again, that's a use of sorts, keep people entertained watching their little fluff ball attack the short fat man :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Well i'm off to bed, i'll log back on tomorrow and expect to see this place descend into mud slinging, utter kaos, a mass verbal brawl, mayhem, thread locked and several members banned for life, lol. Peace out folks and remember, a thread doesn't really start going until the drink and drugs come out so rack those lines up, pop those pills and line up the shots :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Again everyone loves shrek


To save me typing, just imagine me saying incorrect after all these things whilst providing an awful reason as to why


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> To save me typing, just imagine me saying incorrect after all these things whilst providing an awful reason as to why


What about pies,??


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Man... your cats sound like assholes!!!
> 
> Mine is lovely, she is very grateful and greets me when I come home from work with cuddles and purring.
> 
> ...


haha I swear animals can pick up vibes of people , and poke doesn't come accross as the biggest of animal lovers does he .... hence maybe why his cats gave him a wide birth

always had cats since I was a kid , always been really affectionate and I have play fights with all the time ... dogs are cool grew up around them aswel


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I've now got what can only be described as a "Poke headache"!!!
> 
> @Poke cats are lovely. I said so. The end


I strongly disagree


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> I strongly disagree


*fingers in my ears*

La la la not listening


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Poke said:


> I strongly disagree


Instead of arguing the toss about cats why not start a useful thread about penis'? each member could say what size they are, maybe even do it as a poll?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Now im confused, iv gave you 3 uses for them but you still say they are useless, whats going on?


3 uses that are of no use to me 2 uses that are of no use to humans, 1 use which is made useless compared to an allot more efficient and cheaper method readily available.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

does anyone know what happened to hazel? she stopped returning my calls.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> They catch mice


This chair stands up



Its still useless.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *fingers in my ears*
> 
> La la la not listening


I'm covering my ears like a kid

When your words mean nothing, I go la la la

I'm turning off the volume when you speak

Cause if my heart can't stop it, I find a way to block it

I go

La la, la la la...

This song was made for you Jojo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> Instead of arguing the toss about cats why not start a useful thread about penis'? each member could say what size they are, maybe even do it as a poll?


we could do one guessing how much jizz you will gargle over the weekend. the winner gets a photo of your spunk splattered fanny?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> 3 uses that are of no use to me 2 uses that are of no use to humans, 1 use which is made useless compared to an allot more efficient and cheaper method readily available.


3 uses that are no use to you - not to everyone however

2 uses that are no use to humans - I disagree: used as food = a use, catching vermin = a use, thinning out the old and aged = a use

1 which is useless in comparison - as I mentioned, if you already had the useless cat and then ended up with mice, would it not then be useful?

So, are you incorrect?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> This chair stands up
> 
> View attachment 131845
> 
> ...


No its not, you can sit in it, thus has a use.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

tamara said:


> Instead of arguing the toss about cats why not start a useful thread about penis'? each member could say what size they are, maybe even do it as a poll?


Im not seeking to argue and I never started to argue, I made a small comment and got about 40 notifications of people wanting to argue with me, so I thought id be nice and argue back


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> No its not, you can sit in it, thus has a use.


You cant, it has no seat.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> we could do one guessing how much jizz you will gargle over the weekend. the winner gets a photo of your spunk splattered fanny?


I cant rep you again but :beer:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> *Im not seeking to argue* and I never started to argue, I made a small comment and got about 40 notifications of people wanting to argue with me, so I thought id be nice and argue back


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> I cant rep you again but :beer:


I thought seeing as she is looking to jump on to her usual topic of cocks I would join in


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> You cant, it has no seat.


I stand corrected. You could hang your coat, hat or umbrella from it.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> Im not seeking to argue and I never started to argue, I made a small comment and got about 40 notifications of people wanting to argue with me, so I thought id be nice and argue back


I wouldn't say me and you argued today, I would say I gave my point and used my cat as an example and you did the same.

We both shared our views and came to the understanding that we wouldn't come to an agreement on the subject discussed.

We're still buddies


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> 3 uses that are no use to you - not to everyone however
> 
> 2 uses that are no use to humans - I disagree: used as food = a use, catching vermin = a use, thinning out the old and aged = a use
> 
> ...


Use as a food I already dismissed because I never said a dead cat is useless so thats that out the window (again)

Catching vermin, get traps allot cheaper and more efficient, rendering using a cat for the task useless compared.

Thinning out the old age among their own.. doesnt mean anything, If a cat said "cats are useless" then yes it would prove that cat wrong. But a human saying cats are useless.. it has nothing to do with said human and is useless.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> I stand corrected. You could hang your coat, hat or umbrella from it.


Its 1cm by 1cm.......


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I wouldn't say me and you argued today, I would say I gave my point and used my cat as an example and you did the same.
> 
> We both shared our views and came to the understanding that we wouldn't come to an agreement on the subject discussed.
> 
> We're still buddies


I agree


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Use as a food I already dismissed because I never said a dead cat is useless so thats that out the window (again) *Ah, where did I miss the bit where we were only talking about living cats? Do we need to distinguish whether we are talking about bald or furred cats?*
> 
> Catching vermin, get traps allot cheaper and more efficient, rendering using a cat for the task useless compared. *But if you already have the cat it would be cheaper to use the cat would it now?*
> 
> Thinning out the old age among their own.. doesnt mean anything, If a cat said "cats are useless" then yes it would prove that cat wrong. But a human saying cats are useless.. it has nothing to do with said human and is useless.*This is a load of jibberish, but I thought I needed to comment to each of your points *


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Poke said:


> Im not seeking to argue and I never started to argue, I made a small comment and got about 40 notifications of people wanting to argue with me, so I thought id be nice and argue back


But the thing is if you started a thread saying "I don't care about cats I think their useless" Nobody would have batted an eyelid but you said it in response to an article about a cat that had half it's face paralysed and it's eye removed. Saying "I don't care, cats are useless anyway" suggests that you think it was an acceptable act.

You're not stupid you would know how people would react to such a comment.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Use as a food I already dismissed because I never said a dead cat is useless so thats that out the window (again)
> 
> *Catching vermin, get traps allot cheaper and more efficient, rendering using a cat for the task useless compared.*
> 
> Thinning out the old age among their own.. doesnt mean anything, If a cat said "cats are useless" then yes it would prove that cat wrong. But a human saying cats are useless.. it has nothing to do with said human and is useless.


I want to hurt myself for joining in with this nonsense but..

If a cat can still catch vermin it has a use. Using your example is like saying an onscreen keyboard on an ipad is useless as using a real keyboard is more efficient.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> But the thing is if you started a thread saying "I don't care about cats I think their useless" Nobody would have batted an eyelid but you said it in response to an article about a cat that had half it's face paralysed and it's eye removed. Saying "I don't care, cats are useless anyway" suggests that you think it was an acceptable act.
> 
> You're not stupid you would know how people would react to such a comment.


nail on head


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Its 1cm by 1cm.......


Where are the measurements? Do you have a data sheet to back that claim up?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I want to hurt myself for joining in with this nonsense but...


But its fun to poke fun at poke


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Use as a food I already dismissed because I never said a dead cat is useless so thats that out the window (again) Ah, where did I miss the bit where we were only talking about living cats? Do we need to distinguish whether we are talking about bald or furred cats?

As said multiple times, I never said dead cats are useless, not my fault if you didnt read 

Catching vermin, get traps allot cheaper and more efficient, rendering using a cat for the task useless compared. But if you already have the cat it would be cheaper to use the cat would it now?

No get rid of it and get traps, no need to feed it because it cant get enough food from what it catches and no need for vet bills when it gets ill and infected from eating rats

Thinning out the old age among their own.. doesnt mean anything, If a cat said "cats are useless" then yes it would prove that cat wrong. But a human saying cats are useless.. it has nothing to do with said human and is useless.This is a load of jibberish, but I thought I needed to comment to each of your points

Its jibberish to someone who doesn't wish to hear the truth


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

tamara said:


> But the thing is if you started a thread saying "I don't care about cats I think their useless" Nobody would have batted an eyelid but you said it in response to an article about a cat that had half it's face paralysed and it's eye removed. Saying "I don't care, cats are useless anyway" suggests that you think it was an acceptable act.
> 
> You're not stupid you would know how people would react to such a comment.


I just say whats on my mind.... Like ive said if other people disagree with this then thats their problem not mine, if they wish to argue with me about it then ok but its them that chose to argue not me in the slightest.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Where are the measurements? Do you have a data sheet to back that claim up?


No. Its 1cm by 1cm, so you cant hang your coat or umbrella on it lol, just shows how desperate you are in your obsession of finding a use for useless things.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Never really believed Alfred when he said people were like this, until I saw your forum arguments Poke


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> As said multiple times, I never said dead cats are useless, not my fault if you didnt read
> 
> No get rid of it and get traps
> 
> Its jibberish to someone who doesn't wish to hear the truth


Ah so you agree that cats have a use as they can be eaten when dead, excellent I knew we would get there in the end.

Traps are an expense that isn't needed as the cat will do it for free, its already there. So again the cat has a use, glad you agreed.

Lastly, so you mean read the truth? I don't have an auditory function on this laptop, its poo.

Phew, got there in the end, cheers @Poke :beer:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Never really believed Alfred when he said people were like this, until I saw your forum arguments Poke


he's ignoring me again :sad:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> No. Its 1cm by 1cm, so you cant hang your coat or umbrella on it lol,


Why? A coat hook would be less than that?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Why? A coat hook would be less than that?


No it wouldn't


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> he's ignoring me again :sad:


I know how you feel 

I find flicking myself in the ball takes me to a more pleasant place than an argument with Poke though


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> I know how you feel
> 
> I find flicking myself in the ball takes me to a more pleasant place than an argument with Poke though


Don't forget the pies


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No it wouldn't


Haha don't you start


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Ah so you agree that cats have a use as they can be eaten when dead, excellent I knew we would get there in the end.
> 
> Traps are an expense that isn't needed as the cat will do it for free, its already there. So again the cat has a use, glad you agreed.
> 
> ...


Nope, I agree that dead cats have a use as they can be eaten, and is a testament to how useless they are alive as people actually eat them.

The cat isnt free, you still need to feed it or it will just fook off to some other place, and it wont get enough food from the rats (which can also injure it and make it ill) either.

Where you to mate? the end of your sh!T lol? wonder why your posts beeen smelling like it for a while


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Don't forget the pies


I did write out a four paragraph reply but thought I'd delete it as incorrect will suffice.

Incorrect.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Nope, I agree that dead *cats have a use *as they can be eaten, and is a testament to how useless they are alive as people actually eat them.


See, you said it again, you keep saying cats have a use, the fact they are dead doesn't make them a horse, they are still a cat


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Why? A coat hook would be less than that?


You cant hang your coat or umbrella on a 1cm tall chair


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I'm covering my ears like a kid
> 
> When your words mean nothing, I go la la la
> 
> ...


Ha ha! I love that song! :thumb:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> You cant hang your coat or umbrella on a 1cm tall chair


Ahhhhhhh see, now that's where you tried to be a smart little monkey and why I asked for the data sheet for it. Don't try your tomfoolery with me young man :nono:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> See, you said it again, you keep saying cats have a use, the fact they are dead doesn't make them a horse, they are still a cat


Dead cats are dead cats, the fact they are dead means they are now usefull to eat. but alive they are useless, cats are useless


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing makes me angrier than animal cruelty!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Ahhhhhhh see, now that's where you tried to be a smart little monkey and why I asked for the data sheet for it. Don't try your tomfoolery with me young man :nono:


eh? I cant show you something that doesnt exist lol. Its 1cm by 1cm fact mate  not sure why you think it should have a 'data sheet'


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Dead cats are dead cats


I know that  but once dead, are they a horse? Or are they in fact still a cat?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> eh? I cant show you something that doesnt exist lol. Its 1cm by 1cm fact mate  not sure why you think it should have a 'data sheet'


if it doesn't exist why are you arguing over its usefulness?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> eh? I cant show you something that doesnt exist lol. Its 1cm by 1cm fact mate  not sure why you think it should have a 'data sheet'


How do you know its 1cm high? Where are these facts?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> he's ignoring me again :sad:


Stamp your feet and scream until you're sick.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> I know that  but once dead, are they a horse? Or are they in fact still a cat?


They are dead cats  not a horse lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if it doesn't exist why are you arguing over its usefulness?


Not arguing over a non existing data sheet mate lol, arguing about a 1cm by 1cm chair with no seat or back rest


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> They are dead cats  not a horse lol


So they are cats?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> So they are cats?


Ffs how are you not getting this, it's so simple! They are dead cats, which obviously means they are not cats!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> How do you know its 1cm high? Where are these facts?


seen it at the exhibition, facts are the reality or truth of something... facts dont have to be documented


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeez this thread is getting weird now, can't wait to see where it's at in the morning


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> So they are dead cats?


correct


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Not arguing over a non existing data sheet mate lol, arguing about a 1cm by 1cm chair with no seat or back rest


if it doesn't have a seat it isn't really a chair is it?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Ffs how are you not getting this, it's so simple! They are dead cats, which obviously means they are not cats!!


Do dead things not automatically become something other than what they were when they were alive? Im sure that's what Poke has implied? Im sure they must become a horse. Or a unicorn.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> incorrect


I can change your answers as well, doesn't make it correct, it actually makes it incorrect. Its confusing isn't it


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if it doesn't have a seat it isn't really a chair is it?


pretty much, like I said its useless, its called "the chair" but thats just the name the creator gave it, its like an art piece.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Do dead things not automatically become something other than what they were when they were alive? Im sure that's what Poke has implied? Im sure they must become a horse. Or a unicorn.


When I die I want to be a lion, a useless lion


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> pretty much, like I said its useless, its called "the chair" but thats just the name the creator gave it, its like an art piece.


So it has a use as a piece of art, fvck me, I was struggling there to find a use, then you give us one!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> pretty much, like I said its useless, its called "the chair" but thats just the name the creator gave it, its like an art piece.


so art is useless?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Do dead things not automatically become something other than what they were when they were alive? Im sure that's what Poke has implied? Im sure they must become a horse. Or a unicorn.


I said "cats are useless, but not when they are dead."

Never said what a cat is or isnt, if it has wheels or legs ect, I said the above, critique that lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> so art is useless?


Nope, I never said it was art, I said "but thats just the name the creator gave it, its *like *an art piece."

Key word like, its like an art piece, but isnt because its useless.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> I said "cats are useless, but not when they are dead."
> 
> Never said what a cat is or isnt, if it has wheels or legs ect, I said the above, critique that lol


So in certain states of mortality, felines are useful. Which is different to your very 1st post that cats were useless (you hadn't differentiated between living or dead at this point which is where the confusion has crept in I think).


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> So it has a use as a piece of art, fvck me, I was struggling there to find a use, then you give us one!


Its not a piece of art mate lol.... you're eyes must be getting tired, read again what I said


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Nope, I never said it was art, I said "but thats just the name the creator gave it, its *like *an art piece."
> 
> Key word like, its like an art piece, but isnt because its useless.


How can it be like an art piece? What makes something art? Why doesn't the 1cm backless, ars3less chair qualify as art? Genuine question.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> its like an art piece, but isnt because its useless.


Brilliant


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> So in certain states of mortality, felines are useful. Which is different to your very 1st post that cats were useless (you hadn't differentiated between living or dead at this point which is where the confusion has crept in I think).


I said cats are useless.

You replied saying people in certain countries eat dead cats.

I replied saying cats are useless but not when they are dead.

This was long ago and you replied to it as well. so you already have this clarified as you replied and acknowledged it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Nope, I never said it was art, I said "but thats just the name the creator gave it, its *like *an art piece."
> 
> Key word like, its like an art piece, but isnt because its useless.


well what is it then?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> How can it be like an art piece? What makes something art? Why doesn't the 1cm backless, ars3less chair qualify as art? Genuine question.


How can it be like an art piece? pretty simple, its not an art piece, its just like one.

Ask the creator.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> well what is it then?


A useless 1cm chair styled object with no seat or back rest.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> How can it be like an art piece? pretty simple, its not an art piece, its just like one.
> 
> *Ask the creator.*


link us up then, ive no idea who has made it


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> How can it be like an art piece? pretty simple, its not an art piece, its just like one.
> 
> Ask the creator.


Why is it not an art piece? Just because you have said it isn't doesn't make it so, surely? Do you have the creators phone number / email address, im sure he could clarify if it was created as an art piece or not.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> link us up then, ive no idea who has made it


either do I, some bald guy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Found it

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/useless-is-more-adesign

Being exhibited in an art gallery...


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Why is it not an art piece? Just because you have said it isn't doesn't make it so, surely? Do you have the creators phone number / email address, im sure he could clarify if it was created as an art piece or not.


He said it wasn't, it was just a useless object.

didnt ask for his number Im not gay and he didnt want to talk to people anyway, he was bald if that helps.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Found it
> 
> http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/useless-is-more-adesign
> 
> Being exhibited in an art gallery...


Thats the life size art replica, not the same object mate. Also, the website calls them "useless objects"


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Being exhibited in an art gallery...


Hang on a minute....... @Poke said it wasn't art so had no use, but is being displayed in an art gallery so is art so has a use??????? Poke isn't incorrect is he? You must have that wrong mate :innocent:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> He said it wasn't, it was just a useless object.
> 
> didnt ask for his number Im not gay and he didnt want to talk to people anyway, he was bald if that helps.


When did you speak to this bald non art creating person? Did you actually see the chair? Did you touch it?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:



> Hang on a minute....... @Poke said it wasn't art so had no use, but is being displayed in an art gallery so is art so has a use??????? Poke isn't incorrect is he? You must have that wrong mate :innocent:


Read above mate. 1 its not the same object, its the life size replica. 2 its still useless apparently if you read the link of the art exhibition .


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> When did you speak to this bald non art creating person? Did you actually see the chair? Did you touch it?


bout 4 months ago, yes touched it with my finger


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Thats the life size art replica, not the same object mate. Also, the website calls them "useless objects"


what do you mean its not the same object, its the same picture! :lol:

the website can call them what the **** it wants, its art and doesnt have to have a functional purpose


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Read above mate. 1 its not the same object, its the life size replica. 2 its still useless apparently if you read the link of the art exhibition .


So is the life size one a replica of the 1cm one?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> bout 4 months ago, yes touched it with my finger


Was he a criminal farmer?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> So is the life size one a replica of the 1cm one?


Yep, and the website still says it useless... so that suggests that an object of art can actually be useless


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Was he a criminal farmer?


dunno, had a shiny head though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> He said it wasn't, it was just a useless object.
> 
> didnt ask for his number Im not gay and he didnt want to talk to people anyway, he was bald if that helps.





jaycue2u said:


> When did you speak to this bald non art creating person? Did you actually see the chair? Did you touch it?


I'm literally crying with laughter!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Yep, and the website still says it useless... so that suggests that an object of art can actually be useless


So the little chair was the inspiration and model that the larger one was built from? So is that not a use?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> So the little chair was the inspiration and model that the larger one was built from? So is that not a use?


Nope


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Nope


To which part?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> Why is it not an art piece? Just because you have said it isn't doesn't make it so, surely? Do you have the creators phone number / email address, im sure he could clarify if it was created as an art piece or not.












That's him.

Email address - [email protected]

Telephone number - +39 0444 248234


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> To which part?





> So is that not a use?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

why?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> That's him.
> 
> Email address - inf[email protected]
> 
> Telephone number - +39 0444 248234


Thats not him, he was fat and black with a wide nose.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a use, its the template that whoever created the art piece used. Hence: Use.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Thats not him, he was fat and black with a wide nose.


and you are full of shit.

1. that is the man who created that piece.

2. no artist in the right mind would let anyone touch a 1cm x 1cm piece for fear of it getting damaged.

I'm done now, bye


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> It is a use, its the template that whoever created the art piece used. Hence: Use.


Nope


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> and you are full of shit.
> 
> 1. that is the man who created that piece.
> 
> ...


He didnt create the 1cm origional.

The 1cm chair was not art he said himself and was happy for me to touch it

bye


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke said:


> Nope


LOL ok, I shall accept that as you acknowledging that you are in fact incorrect on this matter.

Just to summarise, cats have a purpose and the bloke in the original article was a [email protected] And im done


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> LOL ok, I shall accept that as you acknowledging that you are in fact incorrect on this matter.
> 
> Just to summarise, cats have a purpose and the bloke in the original article was a [email protected]


all of the above incorrect


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> LOL ok, I shall accept that as you acknowledging that you are in fact incorrect on this matter.
> 
> Just to summarise, cats have a purpose and the bloke in the original article was a [email protected] And im done


and poke lies about touching 1cm chairs that dont exist


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> and poke lies about touching 1cm chairs that dont exist


I would never lie about such a thing, not really worth lying about is it lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> and poke lies about touching 1cm chairs that dont exist


I so wish I could have a signature because this would be it! :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

And Alfred was right about Poke, he just wants to watch UK muscle burn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> When did you speak to this bald non art creating person? Did you actually see the chair? Did you touch it?


Or this! :lol:


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Catapult one of his eyes out


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

And Shady45 made love with a cactus beetle


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> I would never lie about such a thing, not really worth lying about is it lol...


you would think so wouldnt you. but google image search using the image you provided brings up all that information I have posted.

so your imaginary man with his imaginary chair and your imaginary touching of it is utter nonsense, just like your pointless views exhibited in this thread. you just like arguing for the sake of arguing. you have been shown multiple times in this thread by various people to be an idiot. im just sorry I bothered humouring you this far.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

biglad90 said:


> Catapult one of his eyes out


harsh, poke may be an argumentative fool but he doesn't deserve that


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> And Shady45 made love with a cactus beetle


Incorrect. I wouldn't make love to something useless.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you would think so wouldnt you. but google image search using the image you provided brings up all that information I have posted.
> 
> so your imaginary man with his imaginary chair and your imaginary touching of it is utter nonsense, just like your pointless views exhibited in this thread. you just like arguing for the sake of arguing. you have been shown multiple times in this thread by various people to be an idiot. im just sorry I bothered humouring you this far.


Only thing imaginary is you imagining the 1cm chair not being real just because you found the bigger version.

I haven't been shown to be an idiot, if anything other people have in an attempt to do so.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Incorrect. I wouldn't make love to something useless.


I disagree


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Only thing imaginary is you imagining the 1cm chair not being real just because you found the bigger version.
> 
> I haven't been shown to be an idiot, if anything other people have in an attempt to do so.


ok billy


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ok billy


Sure thing batman


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Sure thing batman


who told you that?!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> who told you that?!


Michelangelo from the teenage mutant hero ninja flying turtles


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly this bloke is a full on d!ckhead!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382971/Man-shot-cat-eye-catapult-leaving-needing-surgery-removed-jailed.html
> 
> @Ashcrapper don't click the link you won't like it!!


Man, that's so cruel. I don't think people who can do such things have normal emotional functionality, tbh.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Man, that's so cruel. I don't think people who can do such things have normal emotional functionality, tbh.


Don't worry, it was only a useless cat.


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

only 11 weeks? ****ed up system


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Michelangelo from the teenage mutant hero ninja flying turtles


The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles can't fly!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> who told you that?!


Knew it!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Don't worry, it was only a useless cat.


Lol, being useless or not doesn't warrant mindless acts of cruelty.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles can't fly!


Damn straight they cant!

You tell him Jojo!!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles can't fly!


Of course, but the* teenage mutant hero ninja flying turtles* can


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Lol, being useless or not doesn't warrant mindless acts of cruelty.


Incorrect


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Of course, but the* teenage mutant hero ninja flying turtles* can


No such thing.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Incorrect


What a useless comment :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No such thing.


There is


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> What a useless comment :lol:


Again, Incorrect


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got to love how ukm threads go off on one :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> There is


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


Im surprised the Chinese kid didnt try and get out the windows and get his head stuck in the rails like has somehow become common recently


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Im surprised the Chinese kid didnt try and get out the windows and get his head stuck in the rails like has somehow become common recently


He's not Chinese lol.

It's actually quite a disturbing video. I don't like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> View attachment 131853


 :lol: Why?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> He's not Chinese lol.
> 
> It's actually quite a disturbing video. I don't like it.


Ah they're all the same aren't they

The terrible song should distract you from the disturbing video though.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ash is my cousin/ brother from another mother, he likes cats, don't talk about cats


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :lol: Why?


Just think he has beautiful legs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Ah they're all the same aren't they
> 
> The terrible song should distract you from the disturbing video though.


No they're not.

I like the song.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No they're not.
> 
> I like the song.


They are

and really?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> They are
> 
> and really?


Not.

Yes.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Not.
> 
> Yes.


incorrect.

a pass because your female.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Back on subject .. cats :thumbup: dogs :thumbup: and anything furry :thumbup:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jailed for 8 weeks, such a joke. I love all my animals, some cvnt did that to my and I had the cash I'd consider getting offed.

But I am an unstable psychopath


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Hes like that American solider in Iraq throwing puppies off a mountain...did anyone else seen the vid?

people like this should be treated the same, and eye for an eye!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

After the thousands of years evolving, we haven't changed really as a species. Everything we touch we have to make suffer.

What ever man doesn't understand he trys to control and what ever he can't control he destroys. Patiently waits for extinction


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> After the thousands of years evolving, we haven't changed really as a species. Everything we touch we have to make suffer.
> 
> What ever man doesn't understand he trys to control and what ever he can't control he destroys. Patiently waits for extinction


So in reality what this boy did was normal for our species, in fact not bad at all because only 100 years ago it wouldn't have been uncommon to do it to another person, only the current views on what's seen as right and wrong make it wrong.

All these people making a huge fuss about a single cat getting catapulted "how can people do this to animals, only 8 weeks in jail!?" You do realise 100's of cows every day/week get tortured allot worse than that legally and you lot don't batter an eye lid, either just because you don't know about it, or because its a cow and not a cat.

What about all the crap scientists do on animals? like attach human testicles to them to see if they keep them alive and producing sperm, pretty much making mutants out of them with all kinds of crazy crap and testing all matter of drugs and known dangerous drugs, and its not just mice lol.... thats what they would like you to believe. Yet you ignore this and make a huge deal out of a single insignificant cat getting catapulted, thats nothing in the grand scheme of things, and the guy who did it gets 8 weeks in jail while people do a hell of allot worse completely legally, ironic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Please far to much to read. ...I hope your at work and being productive


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *He's not Chinese *lol.
> 
> It's actually quite a disturbing video. I don't like it.





Poke said:


> *Ah they're all the same aren't they*
> 
> The terrible song should distract you from the disturbing video though.


interesting... your now a racist as well as a cat hating human being that lies about touching 1cm chairs that aren't really chairs ? very interesting


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

tamara said:


> They should actually keep a close watch on people that intentionally injure/kill animals for they usually progress to do worse things.


True, look at Jon Venables and Robert Thompson. Prime example


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> So in reality what this boy did was normal for our species, in fact not bad at all because only 100 years ago it wouldn't have been uncommon to do it to another person, only the current views on what's seen as right and wrong make it wrong.


I think you'll find the torture of animals for amusement has never been considered normal for most.

So in 1913, it was not uncommon for people to be sling shotting other people's eyes out? :lol:

I'm sure the nazis view at the time was that they were doing right, doesn't make it so. Just because certain people at certain times thought things were okay, doesn't mean they were.

If these are actually your views, which I doubt, then you may need to seek help


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> incorrect.
> 
> a pass because your female.


Why?

Thank you lol.


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad I am not the only one who thinks he deserve severe punishment!!


If anyone did anything like that to my dogs I'd kill em!!!! but very very slowly and painfully

Worryingly it's becoming a growing trend to harm animals, almost as if their becoming numb to it.

I remember "borrowing" my mum's car when I was 192 months old (cough!!!! don't work it out) and I squashed a hedgehog, I was devastated not bragging about it!!!!

We have people putting anti-freeze in puddles and carpet tacks in sausages for dogs to eat round our way???? WTF goes through these peoples minds?!?!?!


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

1010AD said:


> True, look at Jon Venables and Robert Thompson. Prime example


proper pair of cvnts!!! I think I was about 8 at the time that happened and it still upsets me when I see the original footage, funny what things stick in your head?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned :cool2:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> What about all the crap scientists do on animals? like attach human testicles to them to see if they keep them alive and producing sperm, pretty much making mutants out of them with all kinds of crazy crap and testing all matter of drugs and known dangerous drugs, and its not just mice lol.... thats what they would like you to believe. Yet you ignore this and make a huge deal out of a single insignificant cat getting catapulted, thats nothing in the grand scheme of things, and the guy who did it gets 8 weeks in jail while people do a hell of allot worse completely legally, ironic.


Can you provide a link to the "human balls grafted onto a mouse" paper??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


Haha your banned. That was a waste of a year to get gold wasn't it you little door handle. Oh, and you don't know vinny Holmes either you lying, attention seeking little stump tugger


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> Banned :cool2:


Now I'll never know why South Americans and Chinese people are all the same! :no:


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Whichever Mod banned Poke, PM me and I'll arrange a nice gift to be sent to you.

The guy was a complete, argumentative tool, who should he carry on like that in the real world wouldn't last 2 minutes.

Well done Mod team.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally :thumb:

Don't need to read anymore of his drivel.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I've just gone through 11 pages to see why poke was banned and its no mod says why!! Is there another thread he gets banned in?

Also I am quite shocked at how my thread turned out 

Note to self, don't start threads on cats, chairs or teenage mutant ninja flying turtles as they are all useless :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kermit2 said:


> Whichever Mod banned Poke, PM me and I'll arrange a nice gift to be sent to you.
> 
> The guy was a complete, argumentative tool, who should he carry on like that in the real world wouldn't last 2 minutes.
> 
> Well done Mod team.


X2


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well that was a funny read over my bowl of crunchy nut ! Glad that bellend got offed lol.

I heard thunder late last night and i reckon it was milky giving poke the ban hammer !


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Kermit2 said:


> Whichever Mod banned Poke, PM me and I'll arrange a nice gift to be sent to you.
> 
> The guy was a complete, argumentative tool, who should he carry on like that in the real world wouldn't last 2 minutes.
> 
> Well done Mod team.


totally agree, the idiot would argue night was day...forum will be a better place without him!...(hope its a perma ban)


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

So inadvertently cats have contributed to the ban, thus having a use. Ironic :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

All poke ever wanted to do was to argue with everyone


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


Humans are the most useless, vile animals of all. They take everything from the earth and give back nothing but pollution.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> So inadvertently cats have contributed to the ban, thus having a use. Ironic :lol:


brilliant :lol:

bet he is sat on his imaginary 1cm chair now wondering where it all went wrong


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Ashcrapper hope you dont mind mate but his look suited the idea


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @Ashcrapper hope you dont mind mate but his look suited the idea


wont let me rep you 

look on her face is rather comical haha!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Ashcrapper hope you dont mind mate but his look suited the idea


That is ****ing quality mate!!!

Like I said in another post, Poke could 'cause an argument in an empty room. Better he be gone from the forum!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

resten said:


>


That is hypnotically brilliant!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Goosh said:


> That is ****ing quality mate!!!
> 
> Like I said in another post, Poke could 'cause an argument in an empty room. Better he be gone from the forum!


Wait til someone new joins called "Prod" and starts being a bellend


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Poke said:


> So what?
> 
> Cats are useless animals anyway.


Wtf ****,,,another of your sick answers on here..

Its probabaly the only pussy you've ever seen in truth..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


>


There's something about your avatar and that gif that just works :lol:

Edit: when side-by-side in your post.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> There's something about your avatar and that gif that just works :lol:
> 
> Edit: when side-by-side in your post.


 :lol:

didn't notice haha! that's great


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> proper pair of cvnts!!! I think I was about 8 at the time that happened and it still upsets me when I see the original footage, funny what things stick in your head?


I was 19 when this happened and now have kids and its just unthinkable, don't even like talking about it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kermit2 said:


> Whichever Mod banned Poke, PM me and I'll arrange a nice gift to be sent to you.
> 
> The guy was a complete, argumentative tool, who should he carry on like that in the real world wouldn't last 2 minutes.
> 
> Well done Mod team.


Not bad work for an ugly ku*t then mate !


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not bad work for an ugly ku*t then mate !


I take back what I said. In my eyes your gorgeous. Lol. Pm addy for said gift. Lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Not bad work for an ugly ku*t then mate !


nicely done milk man. I salute you


----------

